# Cover for my vampire short, "A Bite Out of Time"



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmmm.... How the heck do you get an image to appear full size on this board?

Kind of weird that you can't upload images directly like most boards. Even weirder that you can't delete your own posts. Wussup wit dat?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not weird, it's economics. Being an image server is very expensive. Harvey runs the board as a hobby, and the few ads that we have pay for the servers that are being used to run the boards.

An image will appear as the size it is wherever you got the link from. I see that you have hosted your image on Photobucket. Photobucket has a series of sizes for each image you load there that you can choose from. I looked at your album, and the pic you posted is the same size that is in your Photobucket account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And you _can_ delete a post. . .as long as it's not the first post in a thread in which there are posted answers. 

(Oh, and as to 'full size'. . . .well, I use a pretty small laptop so I don't really like it when the images are _too_ large. )


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It's not weird, it's economics. Being an image server is very expensive. Harvey runs the board as a hobby, and the few ads that we have pay for the servers that are being used to run the boards.
> 
> An image will appear as the size it is wherever you got the link from. I see that you have hosted your image on Photobucket. Photobucket has a series of sizes for each image you load there that you can choose from. I looked at your album, and the pic you posted is the same size that is in your Photobucket account.


Yes, I went back to check out the sizes of the images on Photobucket and was surprised to find they are so small. That was quite a surprise because they used to be bigger and I didn't change them. Somehow they all got reduced in size. Since I didn't change the size of the Photobucket pics I just assumed they were the same as they've always been. That's why i couldn't figure out why they were showing up so small when i posted them here. What's more frustrating is that for some reason Photobucket won't let me change them back to the way they were. It will let me make them even smaller than they are now but not larger. Don't know what the deal is with that. Guess I'll just have to delete them all and upload them again. Sheesh.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And you _can_ delete a post. . .as long as it's not the first post in a thread in which there are posted answers.
> 
> (Oh, and as to 'full size'. . . .well, I use a pretty small laptop so I don't really like it when the images are _too_ large. )


Thanks Ann.


----------

